# I did it!!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!! My wife isn't a horse person but I did teach her to drive with a loaded trailer attached just in case.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats.....had my own maiden voyage myself recently so I totally get the excitement. Way to go!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You go girl! Glad you're having fun.

My wife is actually a better trailer backer than I am.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations! I bet it turned out much easier to do then you thought it would be.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

It was easier than I expected. I even released my "white knuckled death grip" about 20 minutes into the drive! The anticipation was the killer.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you! Now the world is your arena! LOL! Kidding but not really. So many trails ready for you , shows , or whatever is your preference. Keep up the great work!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The best thing is it gets easier every time you do it.

Leave yourself plenty of room, and watch for people to pull out in front of you.

Slow is fine. Helps those with road rage learn patience.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Way to go! I have yet to pull mine with a horse, but tomorrow I am pulling it to pick up my new horse (hubby is going to drive on the way home though, I'm still too chicken)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll be an old pro in no time. Good job!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

where was the show you went to? and congrats. Can you trailer me and mac? just kidding.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It will get easier w/time. I've been hauling for years, but I never forget that my babies are back there. I was nervous though when I moved them from CA to AZ-that was a long drive & I was glad that hubs, BIL & FIL were also pulling trailers so I wasn't alone. I did have our 2 shepherds in the cab w/me, also. Hubby had the crated cats w/him.


----------

